# 14 acres Central Virginia



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

!4 acres in Central virginia. Beautiful house, 2 bedroom 2 baths, with bonus room and sunroom. Also a 10 indoor outdoor kennel building, can be used for your own dogs or as a commercial boarding business, also is grandfathered in for a 50% enlargement in kennel.
2 horse barn, and a large garage and workroom. 
1000 feet of river front, 30 minutes from Lynchburg, 45 minutes from Charlottesville. 
Fenced and crossed fenced. Beautiful views, secluded yet close to shopping. This can be your everything home.
we are leaving only due to health reasons.
Email me for pictures or any more information
Alice in Virginia


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Pictures and price please?


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

celticheart, I tried to send you an email with pictures. But you dont allow emails......I cant post pictures on this site as with my slow dial up I dont have any way to post pictures on the internet first.
If you are interested I would be happy to send you pics etc.
Alice in virginia


----------

